# Major Castle Must VIEW PICS!!!!



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Are you kidding me? 

Well, it would make the most killer building for a pro haunted house.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

great setting for vampire gothic party!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

That is probably the sweetest house I've ever seen!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohhh, just imagine owning and living in that. or knowing the family that does own it and going to a halloween party or masqarade ball there..heavenly
would love to know the history on the place


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

In the past Ive come across a couple builders and gained a little insight to building something like this. The builders wanted millions of dollars and said minimum 2 years for the smallest home, but I think the idea could be adapted. 

Found an interesting news article before about a man who built these facades onto his "normal" home, complete with the ramparts and mini towers. His neighbors keep trying to get him in trouble because they live in one of those yuppy type hoods, the artsy fartsy kinds but they dont want this there, lol. 

Anyways, last I checked he was able to keep his castle, but it got me thinking. Of course who wouldnt really want something like this but alot of us fear if not done right we will never sell the place if we had to move, haha. Now the pic shown above is probably going to be a beautiful mansion inside so it will be attractive, it has tons of land, so no tiny lot sizes for people to get upset about. 

This might work in a couple ways. 1.) you have alot of land and build how I explain, no one "should" complain. or 2.) make very well sure you have codes and papers, and checked with your city regulators on what you can and cant do in your burb home.

Assuming you are OK with something above, go onto making your castle dreams come true! :3 Again, this is the insight to the expensive castle builders and adapting to cheap and faster methods. It kinda looks like this was happening for the base of the castle in the pic above too. 

You have a ready made house in your burb or countryside or you build your own "normal" house. You can install everything you would need, plumbing, a/c, all the comforts of living. Now, build your ramparts and exterior walls with any number of bases. I initially though to make out of wood sheets, or perhaps the same concrete type boards for bathrooms. I thought either would work because you can cut these to shape and attach to one another. The bathroom boards might hold up to water abuse and wind better as they have concrete in them.

Once you have your outer shell made, you dont need to insulate the outer wall to the inner like those expensive builders want to do, because you have all that built in your "normal" house design already.

Theres a technique for making "stones" or "rocks" onto your boards with a template concrete for outdoor abuses. Or already made siding pieces in too many to list variety's all over the web, more pricey than making your own "stones" but it will be the fastest thing to do and easiest on your back, lol. 

examples of the siding- 
http://www.home-improvement-time.com/2008/05/08/black-bear-faux-stone-panel-siding-free-samples/
http://www.builddirect.com/Faux-Stone-Siding-Panels/-Bastion/ProductDisplay_9778_P1_10057779.aspx

A lady who makes the templates and has a tuorial- can use concrete for these  ( I want to use these for my indoor areas or wall panels for a haunt)- http://www.victorialarsen.com/TechniquesAnswers/Faux_Stone_Wall.htm

Personally, Im loving the template idea, because it will look less uniform and I can have it in any color I choose. Its also the cheapest method. 

Because of the template idea, it makes me think to put a few things in different order. Someone on here uses sketchup for his haunted shack. So if I could figure out dimensions in advance like this for my castle walls, I could cut out the pieces according to the blueprint. 

I know nothing of sketchup and its capabilities, but I think it gives something like that, correct me on this please. 

So I have my cut out pieces and with my stone template I apply the concrete to a flat surface and built it up to 2 layers, just enough for some dimension. Brush a little color between the spaces in the stones and wala! 

I then go find some man mucles and get help attaching these pieces together according to my sketchup design. These pieces "could" be taken down, in the case you may need to sell the house or something. You can bring these to your next home and use them as needed.  

I want to look for a mixture to make the "stones" lighter, as the base boards will be super heavy as it is, just need to make sur that it can withstand water, and wont melt, lol. 

I might have hijacked the thread with my crazy scheme for building our own castles, but I, /points at OP, blame that person  hehe


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very cool I'm with those who think that house would make for a great setting for a masquerade/Halloween party.


----------



## spookyJ (Feb 20, 2010)

*here's a cool HH, for sale, middletown ohio*

try googling sorg mansion, this place is wild looking ! was selling for 750k now down to 499k,,, if built today would cost like 25 mil I believe.


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

theres a heating bill i don't want...
only 499k eh ? i believe i'll take 3 of them thanks 
cool place tho , would love to have a place like that


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, propboy, that is some amazing house/castle- what a great place to haunt!
SpookyJ, I love that house too, how old is it? in our town we have a reas called Heritage Hill- that has a lot of cool old house like that!! should try to see if I can get some pics sometime


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

holy smackers and all that money. the second castle is awesome too! like the first one 1% better. if you can afford the castle, it's probably assured you don't have to worry about the heat bill, or the light bill, or the water bill, or the insurrance, or the upkeep, or the servants. and you probably drive a rolls royce. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

San Jose, CA has some homes like the second home. I think one got turned into a museum. They do seem hard to sell. If they were built a while ago, aside from the lack of today's amenities they aren't energy efficient like someone said and costly to retrofit. There's a math institute in the SF Bay area that is building a castle...or trying to, to house it's headquarters. When built it will be like an Alhambra castle (Spanish I believe). 

That first castle home is really cool looking and I can see it being more used as some commercial venture than a home but fun all the same. Nice not to have neighbors near you. Heck I'd walk a ways to trick or treat there. Bet they will go all out.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I have something similar in my town.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*That is an amazing structure!! It has such an eerie feel yet it draws you in making you want to go up to the front door and go in*


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

I love castles!!! want to build one of my own someday whenever I win the lottery.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Milwaukee's Plankinton Mansion, built in 1890. The Addams Family couldn't have done better. I used to pass it every day going from high school to my after-school job. Marquette University later demolished it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

No more!! Please stop taunting me...

Seriously, those houses/castles are all very interesting.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

*Since we're showing off local castlery...*

Craigdarroch Castle, Victoria, BC - built by Robert Dunsmuir (local caoal and shipping magnate) in 1887

View attachment 9968


View attachment 9969



Hatley Castle, Victoria, BC - built by James Dunsmuir (Son of Robert) in 1908.

View attachment 9970


View attachment 9971


You may recognize Hatley as Dr. Xavier's Mansion from the "X-Men" films as well as the home of Lex Luthor from the "Smallville" TV series, both filmed here in BC.

Note - these images are not mine. I pulled them off of a google image search.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

All of these are terrific homes. I like the first house and pics.


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a few to share too.

First the Evah C. Cray Museum









Next is the Muchnic Art Gallery










And I leave off with one of the many other castles in Atchison.









I may not care for this town, and no longer live in it, but I do LOVE the architecture.

OH and does anyone remember the "Sally Ghost" from Sightings a few years back? Yep, this is THAT Atchison, I used to live a mere block away from the house it supposedly happened in. *nodnod*


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Veckah said:


> I may not care for this town, and no longer live in it, but I do LOVE the architecture.


"This town" being where?


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

Cadaverino said:


> "This town" being where?


Atchison, Kansas.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

I actually live near a small castle and I loooove it. The sad thing is that they never decorate it for Halloween.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

_Photo by Marshall Astor, from Flickr_


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

Cadaverino said:


> _Photo by Marshall Astor, from Flickr_


LMAO! That was unexpected, but funny.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I have to agree. Excellent white castle. LMAO


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

spookyJ said:


> try googling sorg mansion, this place is wild looking ! was selling for 750k now down to 499k,,, if built today would cost like 25 mil I believe.


Subdivided into 17 "low income" apartments? Must be one nice neighborhood...

The castle in my neighborhood became Beaver College (now Arcadia University):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:G...lenside_(Montgomery_County,_Pennsylvania).jpg


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Amazing photos. Ton's of haunting ideas going through my head when I see those!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Amazing pics and great posts over all.

I will be going to the Hearst Castle at the end of the month. I looking forward to the trip but looking forward to the envy upon departure.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Johan said:


> Amazing pics and great posts over all.
> 
> I will be going to the Hearst Castle at the end of the month. I looking forward to the trip but looking forward to the envy upon departure.


If you're going to Hearst, make sure you look up Nit Wit Ridge. That place is amazing. It's called the poor man's Hearst. Hardly cost anything to tour (I think around $5 or $10) and it's only a short drive away.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

OMG to DIE for!!!!!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

spookyJ said:


> try googling sorg mansion, this place is wild looking ! was selling for 750k now down to 499k,,, if built today would cost like 25 mil I believe.


 
Thanks Spooky, I really like that home !


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

We also have a castle in Ky, It was a private home before it burnt down a few years ago. It was rebuilt and now you can rent it out for wedding, and parties .


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, that is fabulous. i can't imagine the money to keep something like that up. just beautiful


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

very beeeeyoouuuuuuteeeefuullllll!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, all the structures posted here are gorgeous (o.k., maybe not the White Castle (well, only when I'm hungry lol)). We have Ewing Manor here in Normal/Bloomington that is owned by ISU and used to host Shakespeare Theater & Weddings. 

Ewing Manor


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally cool pics I love them!!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

WOW!!! That is a dream come true!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

This is Yaddo artists retreat. You can google it for more information. It was the home of Spenser Trask. They say that Edgar Allen Poe wrote the Raven on the grounds here. it is right around the corner from my house. The grounds are beatiful, especially the Rose gardens.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

wow......just wow. I got goosebumps thinking of it haunted up


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

uhm, tumbledice, i think you went closer than that sign allowed. and i want to to know...thank you, i love the picture


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Though not quite s impressive as the first couple I managed to find some pics of the Watson-Curtze Mansion.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

It is part of what is currently Gannon University here in Erie PA. To my knowledge, it is stil by and large where most of the administrative staff is located on campus.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Don't have any info offhand as to when it was constructed....


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

I'll see what I can 'dig up' later, if possible...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looks pretty impressive to me


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Thanks hallo, the person whose flickr account I acquired them from is a student at the university. He also had some interesting pigs he took at one of the larger local cemeteries. The one that jdubya posted about having the coyote sightings. That and even a few nice sunset pics of Lake Erie/Presque Isle Peninsula, which I'll see about posting elsewhere soonest...


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

True to my word, is a link to the history of the above pics of the mansion...

http://www.livingplaces.com/PA/Erie_County/Erie_City/Watson-Curtze_Mansion.html


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*There's a book*

"American Castles"?
tons of really impressive buildings, some built by one ambitious person! A man poured cement into half gallon milk cartons to make his castle bricks to build with, later the local Boy Scouts inherited his place.
P.T. Barnum's huge house was really something too, with modern things just being thought about when he built, but a painter was smoking in the tower (A "No-No") and burnt the whole place down.
The very first castle,..... ok, you caught me, it's mine. I thought the crew was supposed to coat the exterior walls with a slightly radioactive paint to ruin any attempts to photograph it.
Maybe this will be the urban myth haunted house that nobody can find?
No, I was just joking, I have my "castle" and it keeps me working all the day long taking care of it.
I just had a couple of calls, people will be coming here tonight and the thunder just made a noise over the horror-rising!
The Ravens Grin Inn-Mount Carroll, Il.
www.hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Some awesome "castle" homes!
But many are pics of Victorian mansions, not castles. 
I would absolutely love to have a Victorian!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

WOW !!!! (OO) it looks amazing , thanks for sharing the pictures .


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Whats that outside in the blue tarp? Dead body? LOL...anyways wow looks nice man...


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know much about this except it use to be an apartment complex and is condemed now. It is located in Birmingham , Alabama. 


















This is my all time favorite house here in Oxford, MS . They do decorate it at Halloween.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

This one is about a half an hour from here.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey goth, if it's condemmed maybe i could afford it. lol. everyones pictures are awesome


----------

